
Ford wants to launch a fleet of thousands of self-driving cars in 2021 - wyldfire
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612423/fords-self-driving-taxi-passengers-may-share-rides-with-packages-and-ads/
======
wyldfire
> The cars took journalists on several trips through downtown Miami—a driving
> environment described as “double black diamond hard” by several Ford
> executives, in reference to the most difficult downhill ski runs.

Seems like snow-covered roads with falling/blowing snow is what I would
describe as the most challenging environment (for humans or computers). I
suspect they ruled that out from their double black diamond rating.

------
petra
Ford say they want to do a lot of things. I'm sure some shareholders get
excited from that. But how about execution ?

They acquired chariot 2 years ago. Why i don't hear massive PR about chariot's
great success, great results ? How is it doing against it's competitors ,
let's say ridewithvia.com ?

